# Anyone repair glass reflector?



## mickeyc (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a 1 1/2" Persons - Majestic Mfg. Co. glass reflector.  The mounting bolt has been ruined - loose in the mount and cut short.  Looks great in the front, not so much in the back.
Anyone able to repair this?

Mike


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 28, 2016)

take the glass out of the housing, push broken bolt out, replace with new carriage  bolt and JB WELD in place , replace glass in housing


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 18, 2021)

I "repaired" 2 reflectors this weekend. The mounting bolt on the persons 219 had fallen out due to wiggling or bending on the rear fender. The wald reflector mounting bolt had been broken off or cut short before I got it. Anyway I was able to carefully pry the edges first with a tiny flathead screwdriver then with a thin butter knife using both the sharper tip and the blunt bottom of the knife. I added jb weld between the bolt head, a washer behind the mounting plate and on the front of the mounting plate and a nut to hold the bolt in good and tight. It may stick out a bit more with the nut but the mounting bolts dang sure won't wiggle loose now.


----------

